# Can an inverter be used to run a Desktop PC during extended hours of pwer cut?



## ssb1551 (Aug 30, 2016)

Checked on the net but couldn't quite understand much. During extended hours of power cut (eg. 2-3 hours), can an inverter be used to run a desktop PC? Does anyone have any experience on this matter? My friend plans to buy a pure sine wave inverter to run his new PC when the power outages will start for 2-3 hours in coming months.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2016)

I think it depends upon how much power your PC consumes. Since an inverter is usually used only to power fans and lights during power cuts, I doubt it can produce enough power to keep your PC going for extended periods of time.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 30, 2016)

^ Oh ok. The PC consumes 366W.


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2016)

I have been using home ups (aka inverter) for years now. I haven't faced any issues till date.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^ Oh ok. The PC consumes 366W.


It entirely depends on how you use your pc after primary power cut. 
Generally a PC with ideal usage such as web browsing, office work, won't consume more than 50-75w,  however while doing intensive gaming your PC might draw a lot of power,  reaching upto 250-350w. If it's a mainstream Gpu,  that alone can take upto 150w or more, then add 40w from cpu, and 50-150w from other components and peripherals. 

Now from what I know a mainstream ceiling fan consumes anywhere between 50-90w/hr. Considering this if your inverter can run 2-3 fans for 5-6hrs easily,  then It should be able to power your gaming activity for 2-3hrs easily.
Depends on how powerful your inverter is. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 30, 2016)

The calculation is from outervision. Yes he has a good gaming card - Zotac GTX 1060 AMP. But during the power cut he plans to not game but watch HD and Full HD movies. Lets just assume the system consumes 350W while watching movies. He would like to watch on the PC for 2-3 hours during the power outage. So what rating Home UPS (or as they call it Inverter) would he need? And what about batteries?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> The calculation is from outervision. Yes he has a good gaming card - Zotac GTX 1060 AMP. But during the power cut he plans to not game but watch HD and Full HD movies. Lets just assume the system consumes 350W while watching movies. He would like to watch on the PC for 2-3 hours during the power outage. So what rating Home UPS (or as they call it Inverter) would he need? And what about batteries?


Wait... Wut?  What kind of system consumes 350w while watching movies?!!!!  Damn, even the worst AMD builds won't take this much for movie watching. 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Wait... Wut?  What kind of system consumes 350w while watching movies?!!!!


He asked to "assume" 
~600VA sine wave ups and 150AH battery. Assuming it's just for computer. My rough guess, this would cost > 15k


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2016)

nac said:


> He asked to "assume"
> ~600VA sine wave ups and 150AH battery. Assuming it's just for computer. My rough guess, this would cost > 15k



I really wanted to crack a joke on AMD -_- .
Although the assumption is far from the actual fact! I think it should be 70W for system + 35w for Monitor. Total of ~100w/hr.


----------



## patkim (Aug 30, 2016)

The Inverter in my home has a switch at back panel that sets it either as Inverter or UPS Mode.
Use an inverter that has UPS Mode switch and set it to UPS Mode if connecting to PC. How long it will last depends upon the Inverter rating and power consumption of course.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 31, 2016)

nac said:


> He asked to "assume"
> ~600VA sine wave ups and 150AH battery. Assuming it's just for computer. My rough guess, this would cost > 15k



Thanks buddy for stressing on the "assume" hehe. I was thinking of the same config. But my friend has got a good deal for Luminous 1KVA Inverter (I dont know if its sine wave or not) and 2 150AH Batteries. I will ask him to check if it is a sine wave inverter.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> I really wanted to crack a joke on AMD -_- .
> Although the assumption is far from the actual fact! I think it should be 70W for system + 35w for Monitor. Total of ~100w/hr.



haha . I think AMD is gonna change that with the Zen CPU. fingers crossed. C'on AMD!! lol

- - - Updated - - -



patkim said:


> The Inverter in my home has a switch at back panel that sets it either as Inverter or UPS Mode.
> Use an inverter that has UPS Mode switch and set it to UPS Mode if connecting to PC. How long it will last depends upon the Inverter rating and power consumption of course.



No need of switch & all as he will connect his PC to the APC UPS which in turn will be connected to the inverter. Again lets just assume that inverter takes 30 seconds to kick in his UPS can power up his rig for those 30 seconds (a lot more in reality).


----------



## rj27 (Aug 31, 2016)

Inverter wont take more than a sec infact its a game of milli seconds. Yes keep the inverter on ups mode (input ac voltage should always be above ~ 180 for inverter charging in this mode).

Also make sure to choose a pure sine wave inverter to avoid humming sound from fans etc and heating issues on electronic gadgets phones,pc,laptops & others.

I had luminous 1.4kva inverter with 2  batteries 180 AH used to give almost avg 8-10 hours backup for pc along side 3 fans, 6 cfl & 2 tvs.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 31, 2016)

Sometimes I run my desktop for 6 hours+ on investor and I have sold my UPS so answer to your question is Yes
I am very much satisfied the way it handles the load and can game using my 780Ti with Corsair HX750 (not for 6 hours ... Thats when I am using PC for work and a fan, tube light)


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 31, 2016)

rj27 said:


> Inverter wont take more than a sec infact its a game of milli seconds. Yes keep the inverter on ups mode (input ac voltage should always be above ~ 180 for inverter charging in this mode).
> 
> Also make sure to choose a pure sine wave inverter to avoid humming sound from fans etc and heating issues on electronic gadgets phones,pc,laptops & others.
> 
> I had luminous 1.4kva inverter with 2  batteries 180 AH used to give almost avg 8-10 hours backup for pc along side 3 fans, 6 cfl & 2 tvs.



Can you please share the model name/number of the Luminous 1.4kVA Inverter? Also how much did you pay for it?

- - - Updated - - -



kartikoli said:


> Sometimes I run my desktop for 6 hours+ on investor and I have sold my UPS so answer to your question is Yes
> I am very much satisfied the way it handles the load and can game using my 780Ti with Corsair HX750 (not for 6 hours ... Thats when I am using PC for work and a fan, tube light)



Whats the model , make and rating of the inverter? Also, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## r2d3 (Aug 31, 2016)

wrong post .. sorry


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 31, 2016)

^^Buddy you have already asked the same question on the other thread which is quite pertinent with regards to that thread but not this one. This rig is of a friend and this thread has got nothing to do with SMPS cables. Please delete the post. Will reply on the other thread


----------

